# Sister Repentia



## Troublehalf

I always wanted to do a personal squad of Sister Repentia. Basically, I had always wanted to make a Sister Repentia squad, but instead of the normal models, I wanted to find some nude or at least topless parts to make the models. 

Why you ask? Let me explain. Sister Repentia are put into these squads as punishment for something they did, I always wanted to create a squad with them nude or topless as further punishment for their crimes. Not only are they punished for their crimes but have the embarressment of being nude, the letching from the men (and women I guess) they fight alongside with. I wanted to call them "Shields of Faith" - This is because they have no armor save, but a +6 Invun save due to their faith. My lore behind it would be the squad removes everything apart from their cowls (on their head) and if they were truely repentant or were worth salvation, then the Emperor would protect them from harm. If they survive they are put back into their Power Armor, if not, they die and are forgotten.

Yeah, I know it's kind of pervy, but I heard they were always meant to be nude (or like Morathi) but due to the game becoming more child friendly, they obviously had to put clothes on them. So, basically, does anybody know where to find/buy such models? Or torsos that I could use with the other parts?


----------



## Digg40k

This guy is the only one I can find with a brief Google search that gets close to your dirty little idea. http://www.brother-vinni.com/gallery/28_girls01.htm

Tip by the way, don't google 'female nude models' with the adult filter off unless it's only you that uses the computer... :laugh:


----------



## Troublehalf

Nice find there Digg40k! Shame it's not simple as I hoped  There is lot of naughty pictures out there involving Sisters of Battle, I had a search myself.

The thing is, they were so little in the way of clothing in the GW models, so I assumed they were supposed to be naked, but GW had to cloth them, in something. I just wish I could remove the clothes they are wearing, or at least the tops, so I can do it that way.

The problem is that most nude females have huge breasts, which is disturbing, not all women have huge breasts... but guess it's simplicity rather than anything else. Damnit, it works so well my idea, now they also have "Feel no Pain" so they don't feel pain of being naked


----------



## Digg40k

Troublehalf said:


> Nice find there Digg40k! Shame it's not simple as I hoped  There is lot of naughty pictures out there involving Sisters of Battle, I had a search myself.
> 
> The thing is, they were so little in the way of clothing in the GW models, so I assumed they were supposed to be naked, but GW had to cloth them, in something. I just wish I could remove the clothes they are wearing, or at least the tops, so I can do it that way.
> 
> The problem is that most nude females have huge breasts, which is disturbing, not all women have huge breasts... but guess it's simplicity rather than anything else. Damnit, it works so well my idea, now they also have "Feel no Pain" so they don't feel pain of being naked


Yeh unfortunately I think those models come only in one part so it would make it a bit of a hindrance to convert. I hear you on the huge breasts thing... Here is a disturbing thought for people not to judge me on.... Catachans with green stuff boobs?

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## the-ad-man

if you can find a bunch of the old deamonettes, they might do.

obv you will have to replace ALOT, but the its the chest area your looking for.


----------



## Troublehalf

See, that's my problem.... what's wrong with showing boobs? Sigh.... I don't think the kids would care unless said boobs give you +1 attack. I found some more nude models, but they are terrible, really, really bad. All I want is to make it seem a bit more realistic. They are being punished for what they did, part of the punishment is the shame of being naked and the high chance you're going to die. I mean, in Dawn of War: SoulStorm, when you move a Penitant Engine, it sounds like the girl is having an orgasm everytime you move her. I swear that machine is a sort of sexual torture device.

I mean, of all the female models GW do, I think the Repentia are the best. Not only do they look female (and not butch like the rest of SoB) but they are probably the newest models that show the most flesh. Why can't things be adult but mature, it's not like it's pornographic, it's just something that happens. I mean women often used to fight naked, being nude distracts the enemy!

Alas.... unless I find somebody who can make custom figures, I don't think this will happen.... if I bought loads of old Morathi's where her breasts are shown, perhaps I could do an army like that, but they covered her up I believe....


----------



## jaysen

What a great idea.... If you have no armor save, might as well just oil up the ole breasts and charge out there. Maybe the nudity will distract the enemy long enough for you to slice them up.


----------



## shaantitus

I have shitloads of topless models in my traitor guard. Most of them have come from either CMON or from hasslefree miniatures. They both have some great models. There is also laughing monk here in aus.


----------



## SilverTabby

Actually, the only thing you'd actively need to change on the metal daemonettes (those with only 2 breasts) is the head, clawed arms (some are dagger arms) and feet. And, of course, find eviscerators from somewhere :wink: though the Canonesses chainsword is identical to the current Repentia's ones.

myself, I'm converting Dark Eldar Wyches using Hasslefree heads and the aforementioned chainswords. There's just enough flesh showing to warrant no save, and spikes can be shaved off...


----------



## Troublehalf

I got a bit closer to finding a suitable model to convert to Sister Repentia.

However.... it would require dozens of hours of cutting and making it smooth and neat..... even before you can start attaching Sister Repentia stuff such as the cloth visage and Eviserator.

For those interested in what model I found and if you wish to make some naked female units.... however this model prob would be better for WHFB... but it's so fecking hard to find anything decent....


----------



## DeathKlokk

> not all women have huge breasts...


Truly, this is disturbing...


----------



## Troublehalf

DeathKlokk said:


> Truly, this is disturbing...


What? What's disturbing about it? They don't. In real life, women have different size breasts. But in fantasy they are always huge.

Please explain to me what is disturbing.... I would truly like to know.

Still, I went searching and found lots of great figures which could be converted into my nude Sister Repentia.

Plus, got plans for a small Empire army now thanks to some models I found.


----------



## shaantitus

DeathKlokk said:


> Truly, this is disturbing...


Note the posibility of sarcasm. It may or may-not be there, but it should be considered.
Good to see you looking at hasslefree. They do some fantastic work and they are a small family owned operation. Support them.


----------



## Troublehalf

shaantitus said:


> Note the posibility of sarcasm. It may or may-not be there, but it should be considered.
> Good to see you looking at hasslefree. They do some fantastic work and they are a small family owned operation. Support them.


A lot of work tho:










Not sure the size.... but could be a nice model if it's 28mm. All I'd do is get an Evisorator and 'plant it' in the ground. That way it looks like she is embarrassed and waiting for battle!










Again, not sure of the size, but is practically a ready made Sister Repentia! Shame she has underwear on, but I can live with that. (can always just ignore it and paint as normal). The head might not be perfect... but I'm sure there isn't anything solid in Repentia lore that says they have to be put in viels and shaven heads. I could always cut the sword and apply the evisorator or just not change anything and count the blade as it anyway. Not sure.

This one might be a better bet:










As it is 28mm, requires assembly, I just replace the head and arms with Sister Repentia stuff. Violá! Topless Sister Repentia 

Plus, the shields and spears of her could be used in my Lizardmen army for alternative shields + spears! Could make some Lords look different....

Edit: Furthermore, she's only $5.99.... so for 20 of her, it'd cost me about £80. Which isn't too bad


----------



## Simon_Media

You can check those - they are alredy topless 



EMPEROR SISTERS REPENTIUM SQUAD (5U) – Wargame Exclusive


----------

